# Ocean fishing.



## Tompatt (May 28, 2008)

for those who fish in the ocean. wat do u use. i shore fish sometimes. i just use shrimp.... since my grandpa is coming to the beach with us. we need to try and catch some fish. we r takin him deep sea fishing too. that will be great. i havent been out in the ocean. only on the shore.. xD. also. have any of yall ever watched a show called, "Offshore Adventures" i think it is on Espn or Espn 2 with the host Chris Fischer??


----------



## SMDave (May 29, 2008)

Shore fishing here I use bunker, clam, spearing, and sometimes crab. Mostly go for bluefish, blackfish (and black sea bass), stripers, fluke, and whatever bites! Sometimes I use my cast net to catch bait. Any type of local forage is usually a best bet.

Yes I do watch that show, pretty interesting with the fishing/spearfishing/cooking segments.


----------



## BassAddict (May 29, 2008)

If you go deep sea fishing make sure you take some non-drowsey dramamine with ya for sea sickness. Itll suck getting out there and spend the whole trip tossing your cookies over the side or worst yet asleep in the cabin while everyone else fishes


----------



## SMDave (May 29, 2008)

To add onto what I previously said, check some local bait shops (saltwater) and ask what have been catchin em' lately.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 29, 2008)

SMDave said:


> To add onto what I previously said, check some local bait shops (saltwater) and ask what have been catchin em' lately.


That's always smart, and its probably your best bet.

When I fish the ocean from the surf or in the saltwater creeks, I'll use a two hook rig with either squid or shrimp on one hook and a mudminnow on the other. I have also caught and lost a few good fish on live shrimp and mullet that I caught in my cast net. I've seen that show, and I think it's pretty cool when they go spearfishing.


----------



## Tompatt (May 29, 2008)

SMDave said:


> To add onto what I previously said, check some local bait shops (saltwater) and ask what have been catchin em' lately.



ya. i didnt start fishin off the shore until i saw this one man doing it. im too shy to ask anybody anything. but i really wanted to fish.. he told me he used shrimp. the next day. we got a pool and the guy showed us how to put the sinker and hook on. and showed us this metal like string...he said it keeps the fish from breakin the line if i didnt have one.

o yea about that show... Chris fischer is my dad's cuz. like one show he went up the ohio to visit some family. that was my dads uncle.(he deals with the electircity at papa john's stadium i think.) but anyways. my aunt told him i was a big fan. and he sent me a 2 pictures of him and his wife catching huge fish. all signed. XD


----------



## SMDave (May 30, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > To add onto what I previously said, check some local bait shops (saltwater) and ask what have been catchin em' lately.
> ...


That's awesome! 

Anyway I am pretty sure the "metal string" he is referring to is leader, which prevents toothy critters like bluefish and such from biting your line, also good for rocky structure and things like oyster beds, etc.


----------



## Tompatt (May 30, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > SMDave said:
> ...



yea i think thats it...


----------



## Popeye (Jun 1, 2008)

For salt water fishes I normally target Flounder, Redfish and Speckled Trout. Live shreemps and 2"-3" mullet for live bait. There are some guys that throw plastics on heavy jigs, but I've never had any luck with them. Also it's not really the ocean where I fish but the flats near Corpus Christi, which is where I'll be this time next week.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 1, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> For salt water fishes I normally target Flounder, Redfish and Speckled Trout. Live shreemps and 2"-3" mullet for live bait. There are some guys that throw plastics on heavy jigs, but I've never had any luck with them. Also it's not really the ocean where I fish but the flats near Corpus Christi, which is where I'll be this time next week.



ya this time next week ill be in St. George FL. lol


----------



## slim357 (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont fish salt water that much but ive used squid, blood worms, and frozen shinners for the most part. most often I get at least two different types of bait, that way if something isnt workin so well I can switch up to something else. Last summer I used blood worms with small pieces of squid for croakers, sea bass, robins, and some spots. Used squid and frozen shinners for flounder, but still got a bunch of sea robins, and sea bass.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 15, 2008)

It's called steel wire leader guys. A must fer critters like KingFish, and Cudas.

~LCA.


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 16, 2008)

yea well im bak.


----------

